# diorama



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)




----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)




----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

looks good.just a little too clean.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

needs some dirtying up...to much plastic chrome...but nice


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

saw the checkered square pattern contact paper at a local hardware store for cupboards the other day.


----------



## camaro marty (Oct 4, 2011)

Really great job.Lots of detail stuff going on now just add people that really sets a dio off.


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Well the floor paper changed more high-quality laser printer


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)




----------

